# Where can I find old Tivo parts?



## cwomack (Feb 10, 2004)

In particular, I am looking for the original Series 2 hard drive bracket (stand alone). 

I figured a lot of Tivo DIYers who went with a dual-hard drive upgrade would have their original brackets laying around or put up on ebay. But I can't find a Tivo used-parts site anywhere on the Internet!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Could you fabricate one? I was thinking of doing that, until I found the one I had lying about.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

cwomack said:


> In particular, I am looking for the original Series 2 hard drive bracket (stand alone).
> 
> I figured a lot of Tivo DIYers who went with a dual-hard drive upgrade would have their original brackets laying around or put up on ebay. But I can't find a Tivo used-parts site anywhere on the Internet!
> 
> Any help appreciated!


The original S2 TiVos had dual drive brackets as original equipment, so anyone that went with a dual drive system would have just added the second drive to the existing bracket.

specific Tivo model numbers for the parts you want would be more helpful.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Contact Weaknees. I've had good luck getting similar parts for older Tivos through them.


----------

